# [HowTo] - HFM.NET (Fahmon-Alternative)



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2009)

*Direkt zur Download-Seite: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8d5F59S5sCiS1RISzdsaEd5UXM&usp=drive_web#list*


Einleitung
  In diesem HowTo möchte ich kurz allen erklären - die es noch nicht Wissen wie es geht – wie man die relativ neue Alternative zum Programm Fahmon, welche sich „HFM.NET“ nennt, installiert und einrichtet, sowie kurz die Neuheiten beleuchten.
  HFM.NET ist zwar vom Grundaufbau her ähnlich zum altbewährtem Fahmon – kein Wunder, basiert der Code auf eben diesem – bietet aber ein paar zusätzliche Funktionen und ist besser geeignet um größere Folding-Farmen bequem zu überwachen. Es können unteranderem weitere, nützliche Informationen angezeigt werden. Folgende Funktionen sind neu im Gegensatz zu Fahmon:


Anzeige des Wertes „PPD pro MHz“ 
 

Anzeige des Wertes „Time per Frame“ 
 

Work Unit-Spezifische Anzeige von bereits Vollendeten/Fehlgeschlagenen Berechnungen  desselben Typs 
 

Anzeige des Usernames und der Teamnummer 
 

Möglichkeit Clients von Webservern zu überwachen (http & ftp) 
 

Erweiterte Möglichkeit der Einstellungen zur Listenaktualisierung 
 

Export einer Konfigurationsdatei ist möglich 
 

Übersichtliche Webapp mit Möglichkeit der Auswahl verschiedener Styles 
  Das HowTo basiert auf der zum Zeitpunkt aktuellen Version _v0.2.0 Build 20 Beta_. Inzwischen ist die Version 0.5.1.198 released worden, allerdings hat sich an der Einrichtungsprozedur nichts geändert. Die aktuelle (stand 13.10.2010) Version befindet sich im Anhang.

*Bitte beachtet, dass FAHmon nichtmehr weiter entwickelt wird. Daher ist es um die Bonuspunkte beim SMP2 auslesen zu können zwingend notwendig HFM.NET zu nutzen.*

  Installation & Einrichtung
  Zuerst einmal muss das Programm heruntergeladen werden. Dies geschieht entweder auf der Google-Code-Seite *(=>Link<=)* oder man lädt sich die Datei hier aus dem Anhang herunter. 
  Da sich das Programm in einer einfachen *.zip-Datei befindet, muss es nur in einen Ordner entpackt werden dessen Pfad nicht zu lang sein sollte (Beispielsweise C:/hfm_net/). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wenn dies geschehen ist, öffnet man die Anwendung im entpackten Ordner welche sich „HFM.exe“ nennt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat und eine aktuelle Version des Microsoft .NET-Framework auf dem Rechner installiert hat sollte einem nun (das noch „Jungfräuliche“) Programm begrüßen. Dieses befindet sich auch in der Taskleiste und im Systray.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   In diesem Klickt man nun auf „Clients“ und im dort auftauchenden Menü auf „Add Client“. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Jetzt öffnet sich das Clientüberwachungseinrichtungsfenster wo man Angaben wie Clientnamen, Kerntakt der CPU und Ausführungsort des Clients angibt. Die Angabe des Kerntakts ist nötig um nachher die Funktion „PPD pro MHz“ nutzen zu können.
  Das ganze sollte dann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wenn alle Angaben korrekt durchgeführt worden sind, sollte man nun von einer solchen – oder ähnlichen – Anzeige begrüßt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss sollte nurnoch die Config gespeichert werden (idealerweise im HFM.NET- oder Clientoberverzeichnis) und als Standartconfig gesetzt werden.
Geht dazu auf Edit->Preferences, dort auf "Startup & External". Nun setzt ihr den Haken bei "Load Configuration File" und gebt den Pfad zum Speicherort der Config an.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2009)

Danke, hast du ganz fein hingekriegt

[To be Continued]


----------



## DesGrauens (17. Juni 2009)

feine sache.

werde es bei gelegenheit testen.


----------



## holzwurmhw (17. Juni 2009)

mal ne blöde frage leute, ich bin nun recht neu bei folding und auch bei euch, meinen ersten job habe ich nun erledigt, kriege aber nun überhaupt keine jobs mehr, in der log file steht dauernd folgendes:
[11:56:24] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[11:56:24] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:56:59] + Could not get Work unit data from Work Server
[11:56:59] - Attempt #9  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[12:18:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[12:18:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[12:18:27] - Successful: assigned to (128.143.48.226).
was mache ich flasch, odermache ich überhaupt was falsch?!?
sorry wenn ich mit der frage nerve, aber per sufu finde ich seit mehreren stunden durchforsten eiderauch nix...

ich bin für jede info dankbar...mfg


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juni 2009)

gleich runtergeladen und konfiguriert da bei mir fahmon nicht mehr geht, läuft cooles tool

nfsgame


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juni 2009)

Jop, faine Sache, ich nutze das schon bissl länger.


----------



## Perseus88 (17. Juni 2009)

Habs grad ausprobiert läuft. Und eine super anleitung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2009)

holzwurmhw schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage leute .....


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Frage nicht hierher gehört ...

Du machst nichts falsch
Der Server hat einfach grad nichts für dich - dauert manchmal - hab Geduld


----------



## JayxG (17. Juni 2009)

feines HowTo & feines tool  thx
besonders gelungen finde ich die benchmarks mit den zusätlichen Infos


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Juni 2009)

Top HowTo. Habs ja schon ein paar Tage länger. Wäre aber schön, wenn du es nicht schon vorbereitest, wie man jetzt per AutoFTP die Daten auf den FTP Server bekommt (wie bei FahMon).

Und jetzt mal noch ne ganz verrückte Idee:
Du schreibst, das man die Datei auch von nem HTTP oder FTP Server holen kann. Wenn das wirklich geht, dann brauchen wir uns nur auf dem Rechner nen FTP (z.B. PFTP) installieren, ein 24/7 Falter holt sich die Daten dann in sein HFM.NET und sendet die dann direkt auf nen Internet FTP. Und schon haben wir die Team PPD jederzeit auf einem Blick.

Irrer Vorschlag von mir, wa


----------



## Doandu (13. September 2009)

echt super 

Das Programm find ich deutlich besser/stylischer/umfangsreicher als Fahmon


----------



## XHotSniperX (13. September 2009)

verwende jetzt auch HFM und muss sagen, dass es super funktioniert und viel aktueller bleibt als Fahmon. Vor allem mit VM Clients klappt es damit besser.


----------



## Oerge (18. September 2009)

Ich sehe es gibt noch mehrere Alternativen zu F@H 
ich nutze seit kurzem auch Boinc und bin damit zufriedener als mit F@H ...
...Einfach mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten unter verschiedenen Projekten (Rosetta@Home, QMC@Home)

Schaut aber auch gut aus der Client hier


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2009)

gibt es einen Hack mit dem man hfm erklären kann das auf meinen Virtual Linux wirklich Daten sind die man bitte auch verarbeiten kann..das Prog gibt mir spätestens nach der ersten fertigen Wu keine ppd mehr an..


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2009)

Hast du im Client selber den "-local"-Flag gesetzt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2009)

Klasse [How-To], habs gleich mal probiert ist doch schon etwas aufschlussreicher 

Sagt mal nur so "allgemein" (eigentlich ist es nichtig): bei den GPU-Clients gibt man bei den Taktraten den Chip- oder den Shadertakt an, ich würde zum Shader tendieren oder?


----------



## nfsgame (19. September 2009)

Jep, Da der Shadertakt das ppd-Entscheidende ist sollte man den angeben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2009)

Alles klar, werde gleich mal noch meinen Celeron auf PPD/MHz prüfen xD


----------



## NCphalon (24. September 2009)

kanns sein dass HFM.NET den GPU-Client net erkennt?


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

kann mir einer die spalten erklären.

was ist der unterschied schischen TPF und ETA? eins davon müsste sein, wie lange die wu noch braucht!?
und was ist Credit?


----------



## Timmy99 (25. September 2010)

TPF: Times per Frame ( Zeit pro 1%)
Credit müsste die Punkteanzahl sein, die du erhälst, wenn die WU jetzt sofort fertig zum hochladen wäre. Beim SMP Client kann man sehr schön sehen, wie die Punkte mit der Zeit abnehmen 
ETA: Wie lange dein PC noch für die Wu braucht.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2010)

Alles richtig erklärt aber trotzdem noch ein
Kleiner Zusatz/Nachsatz

*CREDIT* ist die Punkteanzahl die du erhälst wenn du im gleichen Tempo weiterfaltest
Sofern da keine grossen Schwankungen sind bzw. du durchfaltest ändert diese Zahl nicht (wesentlich)
*ETA* heisst Elapsed Time of Arrival - also angenommene Ankunftszeit


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

alles klar. dann ist meine graka ca. 4,5 mal schneller als meine cpu und ich schaff am tag max. 3 wu´s mit der cpu. irgendwie ernüchternt bei nem q6600 mit 3,4 ghz


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2010)

Das ist nun mal so - GPGPU ist im Moment unschlagbar
Da kommen selbst modernste Prozessoren kaum mit
Das wird ja auch in der PCGH immer mal wieder betont - wie viel "grösser" moderne GraKa's sind

Wenn nun (sorry - altes Thema) auch auf ATI/AMD-Seite die Zusammenarbeit mit Stanford klappt/klappen wird dann verschiebt es sich noch mehr in Richtung GPGPU


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

ja, das ist klar. da gabs mal so ne schöne präsentation von den mythbusters mit einer "softairgun", die die monalisa gezeichnet hat. da wurde das schön veranschaulicht, in wieweit eine graka besser ist XD

mal noch was anderes. ich hab gleich meine ersten 10 WU´s fertig. wo seh ich denn dann was ich für bonuspunkte bekomm?


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2010)

In HFM.NET unter Credit.


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

gut, das kapier ich gerade nicht.
PPD sind die Points Per Day wenn ich ähnliche wu´s in der selben geschwindigkeit an einem tag abarbeite.
bei credit dachte ich, dass das die sind, die ich für die aktuelle wu bekomme,die gerade gefaltet wird!?

kannst du das mal genauer erklären?ich hab mir zwar die englische erklärung gesucht, versteh das aber leider nicht


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2010)

Du hast es dir doch schon korrekt selber erklärt .


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

lol und was sollen die bonuspunkte dann sein. bzw. was würde sich ändern, wenn ich normal mit dem gpu client weiter gefaltet hätte? hätte ich da die selben punkte erziehlt?
ich steh echt gerade etwas auf dem schlauch


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2010)

Die Bonuspunkte bekommst du automatisch und sind in den angezeigten Credits mit drinn.Aber nur beim SMP2, beim GPU-Client gibt es keinen Bonus.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2010)

Bei HFM kannst du unter Options einstellen, ob du die Bonuspunkte angezeigt haben willst (Voreinstellung) oder nicht (Haken raus nehmen).
Meine WU bringt gerade mit Bonus 2058 Punkte. Wenn ich zu lange falten würde, gibts den Bonus nicht und somit nur noch 481 Punkte- oder eben je nach Zeit eine Zahl zwischen 481 und 2058.
Im schlimmsten Fall (deadline überschritten) dann 0.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2010)

Update: Leicht angepasst zur neuen Version, diese angehangen und Abschnitt zum Config-Auto-Load angepasst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2010)

Tag wohl zusammen.

Ein kleiner, stiller Mitfalter wollte sich auch mal zu Wort melden und eine Frage stellen:
Beim HFM.Net 0.5.1.198 ist mein Benutzername orange unterlegt, hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Oktober 2010)

orange ist normal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Beim HFM.Net 0.5.1.198 ist mein Benutzername orange unterlegt, hat das was zu bedeuten?


und


T0M@0 schrieb:


> orange ist normal


 
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber

HFM *warnt* dich, wenn was doppelt ist
Logischerweise - bei mehreren Clienten - hast du deinen Namen mehrfach - das warnt er an - das ist "normal"
Allerdings warnt er natürlich auch (Beispiel) eine Verdoppelung des Clienten an ! identische Nummer (Project) / Run / Clone / Gen ! - das ist dann *nicht normal*


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Benutzername Orange hinterlegt ist bedeutet das, dass der im Client eingetragene Username nicht mit dem in HFM.NET übereinstimmt. Das ist standartmäßig so. Um das zu ändern musst du in den Optionen von HFM.NET Username, Teamnummer und Usernummer (Bei EOC zu finden, meine zB ist 309606).


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn der Benutzername Orange hinterlegt ist bedeutet das, dass der im Client eingetragene Username nicht mit dem in HFM.NET übereinstimmt. Das ist standartmäßig so. Um das zu ändern musst du in den Optionen von HFM.NET Username, Teamnummer und Usernummer (Bei EOC zu finden, meine zB ist 309606).


Ist das so? User und so ist bi mir alles richtig eingetragen... Trotzdem alles orange XD


----------



## Timmy99 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem auch vor kruzem. Man muss bei den Optionen, wie nfsgame gesagt hat, deine Nummer und dein Team eintragen. Dann kann man auch ganz bequem seine Stats mit F2/F3 nachgucken. Toller nebeneffekt^^


----------



## Dragon1801 (14. Oktober 2010)

Und in der Statusleiste stehen die korrekten Werte für: 


24hr
Today
Week
Total und
WUs


----------



## ernei (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe eben das Fahmon Update 2.3.99.2 installiert.
Seit dem habe ich auch die Berechnung der Bonuspunkte unter Fahmon.

Nur so zur Info!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. Oktober 2010)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eben das Fahmon Update 2.3.99.2 installiert.
> Seit dem habe ich auch die Berechnung der Bonuspunkte unter Fahmon.
> ...



Tausend Dank für den Hinweis mit der neuen Version  *kompilier*!

Edit: Fertig...war ein ganz schöner Krampf. Ich werde baldigst eine Hilfe verfassen und im "Allgemeine-Tipps-Thread" posten.


----------



## s|n|s (18. April 2011)

Hab HFM so eingerichtet, wie es hier steht. Allerdings findet er keinen Client, den ich einrichte und auch keine log-Dateien.

Habe folgendes eingegeben:
1) Intel Core i5 750 CPU Client 00
2) GTX570 Client 01
mit den jeweiligen Taktraten von CPU und Shader.

Dann noch den Pfad zu F@H gesetzt: C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient\
Und bei "EDIT->Preferences-> web settings" meine IDs eingegeben.
Wenn ich ihm eingebe: "Clients->View Cached Log file" findet er keine logs. 

Jemand einen Tipp?

EDIT: F@H Client Control 7.1.24


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Hab HFM so eingerichtet, wie es hier steht. Allerdings findet er keinen Client, den ich einrichte und auch keine log-Dateien.
> 
> Habe folgendes eingegeben:
> 1) Intel Core i5 750 CPU Client 00
> ...


falscher *Pfad* 


> C:\Users\Kontoname\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu


----------



## s|n|s (18. April 2011)

Vielleicht hilft es, zu erwähnen, dass ich den F@H Client Control 7.1.24 nutze. 

Scheint nicht damit zu klappen. Ich hab jetzt alle Unterverzeichnisse von /AppData/Roaming/FAHClient durchprobiert.
Und bei PCGHGS steht der CPU-Client ja auch im Hauptordner unter c:/Folding. Da ist meiner auch drauf verwiesen und hilft nicht.


----------



## Schmicki (18. April 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es, zu erwähnen, dass ich den F@H Client Control 7.1.24 nutze.
> 
> Scheint nicht damit zu klappen.


 
Genau so sieht es aus. HFM.net ist noch nicht aktualisiert worden. Da können wir darauf warten, dass die Macher von HFM.net zügig ein Update rausbringen. Aber im Client v7 werden ja schon alle relevanten Daten angezeigt. Das geht schon in die richtige Richtung und bald braucht man kein HFM.net oder Fahmon mehr.


----------



## Eifelaner (18. April 2011)

ah cool jetzt weis ich was ich falsch hatte, jetzt läufts bei mir auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (19. April 2011)

cool noch wer der "die hard" gut findet


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

"Kommen Sie nach Californien haben Sie gesagt, das Land der Sonne, da macht das Leben noch Spaß..."


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> cool noch wer der "die hard" gut findet


und


Eifelaner schrieb:


> "Kommen Sie nach Californien haben Sie gesagt, das Land der Sonne, da macht das Leben noch Spaß..."


 
Ich kann dazu nur sagen:

*Yippie Yah Yei Falterbacke!*


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Yippie Yah Yei Falterbacke!*


----------



## Icebreaker87 (15. November 2014)

Irrgendwie krieg ich es nicht hin das ich von meinem Hauptpc aus meinen Falter "beobachten" kann. Habe im Falter meine Ip hinzugefügt und ein PW vergeben. Auch habe ich ihm eine statische Ip verpasst und mal denn Firewall ausgemacht.
Aber immer wenn ich auf Test Connection gehe passiert leider nichts

Hat einer eine Idee?

Mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2014)

Faltordner freigegeben auf dem Falter?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (15. November 2014)

Denn Ordner habe ich freigegeben danach konnte ich die Verbindung einrichten. Danke dafür
Nur bis jetzt hat sich im Prog noch nichts getan. Hab zwar extra denn Intervall auf 5 min gesetzt aber bis jetzt tut sich nix


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2014)

Auch wenn du manuell den Client aktualisierst?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. November 2014)

Auch dann. Hab jetzt über eine Stunde gewartet und nichts. Ich glaube das der gar nicht wirklich verbunden ist. Ich meine der muss ja nur die Daten lesen mehr macht der ja nicht


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Faltordner freigegeben auf dem Falter?


 Beim V7 muss man keinen Faltordner freigeben.
Diese Anleitung ist super: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ient-v7-einrichten-und-fahcontrol-nutzen.html
Statt auf dem zu Überwachendem PC alles mit Fahcontrol zu überwachen, kann man super HFM verwenden. Einfach "Add V7" und nach Angabe von IP-Adresse, Passwort und einem Namen gehts....da kann man jeden PC im Netzwerk überwachen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Beim V7 muss man keinen Faltordner freigeben.
> Diese Anleitung ist super: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ient-v7-einrichten-und-fahcontrol-nutzen.html
> Statt auf dem zu Überwachendem PC alles mit Fahcontrol zu überwachen, kann man super HFM verwenden. Einfach "Add V7" und nach Angabe von IP-Adresse, Passwort und einem Namen gehts....da kann man jeden PC im Netzwerk überwachen


Stimmt, hatte das noch vom V6 her im Kopf.


----------



## brooker (21. Dezember 2014)

... kann ich damit eigentlich auch ein Laptop, was über WLAN in meinem Home-Hetzwerk läuft, auswerten? 

PS: Habe heute ein Aktualisierung auf v0.9.2.712 erhalten.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja am besten das Prog auf dem Falter installieren und eine Webseite erstellen lassen. Geht ja alles automatisch. Dann einfach denn Ordner wo die Sites gespeichert werden für das Heimnetz freigeben und schon kannst du von jedem Rechner aus die Summarypage anschauen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ja am besten das Prog auf dem Falter installieren und eine Webseite erstellen lassen. Geht ja alles automatisch. Dann einfach denn Ordner wo die Sites gespeichert werden für das Heimnetz freigeben und schon kannst du von jedem Rechner aus die Summarypage anschauen


Da er scheinbar nicht mehr Programme als nötig installieren will, geht es auch anders:
Faltordner im Netzwerk freigeben und HFM kann drauf zugreifen.


----------

